# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Rautatientorin asema ja Asematunnelin remontti

## Renne

City-Centerin vuosia kestänyt remontti saa pian jatkoa Rautatientorin metroaseman kompassitason ja Asematunnelin remontin myötä. City-Centerin ja Asematunnelin remonttien on määrä valmistua samoihin aikoihin vuoden 2014 tienoilla.

Asematunnelin liiketiloja muotoillaan uudelleen, sisäänkäyntejä poistetaan ja korvaavia avataan City-Centeriin, sekä kompassitasolta avataan uusi kulkuväylä liiketiloineen City-Center kauppakeskuksen alimpaan kerrokseen sekä uusi liukuporrasyhteys asematunnelin alakerrasta yläasematunneliin.

Mielestäni suunnitelmat näyttävät hyvältä ja kokonaisuus toimii hyvin yhteen uuteen City-Centeriin. Toivottavasti kaavasta ei nyt valiteta.

Hankekortti:
http://ptp.hel.fi/hanke/Applications...&makeprint=yes 

Asematunnelin uusi alakerros kompassitasolta:
http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/Liitteet/2006...nneli_2krs.pdf

Asematunneli ja lippuhallin asemakaavamuutosten selostus:
http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela..._Kslk_0710.pdf

----------


## SamiK

Mites metrosta pääsee sitten Rautatientorin busseihin? 

Pitääkö kiertää Makkaratalon kautta ulos? Kuvissa näyttää siltä.. ks. http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/Liitteet/2006...nneli_2krs.pdf sivu 1
Nythän pääsee niin että metron liukuportaat -> vastakkaiselta puolelta ylös liukuportaat ja sitten etuvasemmalle, pienet portaat ja sitten liukuportaat ylös kioskihalliin.

Vai onko tossa kuvassa edes se kerros?  :Wink:

----------


## kolmebee

Tuossa kuvassahan on Kompassiaukio, joten yhteys Rautatientorille säilyy kyllä ihan entisellään, se kun on kerrosta ylempänä. Tässä Kompassiaukion kuvassa näkyy uusi yhteys Makkara... eh, anteeksi, City-Centeriin siitä karkkikaupan vierestä.

- - -

Tässä näkyy heti ensimmäisessä kuvassa tuo Kompassiaukiota ylemmän kerroksen pohja. Eli mainitsemasi yhteydet. http://www.hel.fi/static/public/hela...valiitteet.pdf

----------


## SamiK

Aa, joo.. eli lisää liiketilaa tuleekin siihen Kompassitasanteen tasolle.  :Smile:

----------


## Renne

Tuossa hankekortti linkissä on paljon lisätietoa. Toiseksi linkiksi siis laitoin kompassitason laajennuksen Asematunnelin kellariin, johon on tulossa muutamia liiketiloja, rullaportaat ylös Asematunneliin sekä yhteys City-Centerin eli Makkaratalon pohjakerrokseen. Eli asematunnelista on tulossa kaksikerroksinen.

Pohjakerrokseen avataan valoaukko.
http://www.city-center.fi/havainneku...GB/valoaukko1/

Kompassille, eli metron liukuportaille valo ei kuitenkaan ylety, mutta muuten suunnitelmat ovat hyviä, ja kulkureittejä on useita.

Asematunneli on eri osien kokonaisuus jossa on useita omistajia, HSL/HKL, Kaivokadun Tunneli oy ja Sponda city-centerin osalta.

----------


## Jussi

> Pohjakerrokseen avataan valoaukko.
> http://www.city-center.fi/havainneku...GB/valoaukko1/
> 
> Kompassille, eli metron liukuportaille valo ei kuitenkaan ylety, mutta muuten suunnitelmat ovat hyviä, ja kulkureittejä on useita.


Kompassin yläpuolella lasikatto olisikin melkoinen uudistus, kun Kaivokatu pitäisi päällystää lasilla ainakin osittain...  :Smile:

----------


## Markku K

"*Kaivokadun* metroaseman lippuhalli" lukee piirustuksessa   :Very Happy: 
Vielä se nimi kummittelee näköjään joissain paikoissa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mielestäni suunnitelmat näyttävät hyvältä ja kokonaisuus toimii hyvin yhteen uuteen City-Centeriin. Toivottavasti kaavasta ei nyt valiteta.


Itseäni häiristee tuossa, miten jalankulkijoiden kulkulinjoja ei selvästikään ole ajateltu. Merkittävimmät kulkuväylät tuolla itäreunallahan ovatRautatieasemalta kompassitasolleMakkarastalon suunnasta kompassitasolle

Suunnitelmassa (ks. kuva) ensisijainen kulkuväylä on rautatieasemalta makkaraloon. Se oli ymmärrettävä ratkaisu aikonaan tunneia rakennettaessa, kun metroasemaa ei ollut olemassa, mutta ei sovi lainkaan nykytilanteeseen. Kyse on kuitenkin rautatientorin *metroasemasta*. 

Asemalta Kompassitasolle kuljeattessa suora reitti on nykyäänkin liian ahdas, ja suunnitelmassa sitä kavennetaan entisestän. Toiseksi reitiksi rakennetaan keirtävä reitti kaarevien liiketilojen välistä. Se reitti vaan on (turhan kierron lisäksi) silminnähden liian kapea, kun myös Makkaratalon suuntaan menijät laitetaan kiertämään samasta sumpusta.

Vähän ihmetyttää, että onko tätä mietitty nyt lainkaan keskeisenä liikennepaikkana, vai ainoastaan arkkitehtoonisena jatkumona alkuperäiselle 60-luvun suunnitelmalle. Metroasema on kuitenkin tosiasia, ja pitäisi ottaa huomioon suunnittelussa.

Kompassitason laajennus näyttää kyllä ihan hyvältä, vaikea tosin sanoa, kun paljon riippuu mikä  kauppa ja mietn rakennettuna sinne tulee.

----------


## j-lu

->Näyttää kerrassaan heikolta. "Vähän käytetyt yhteydet pysäkeille poistetaan". Ne ovat vähän käytetyt, koska haisevat virtsalle, eikä niissä edes lue katutasolla minne ne vievät. Samalla tavoin asematunnelista puuttuvat kunnolliset opasteet "pysäkeille". 

Rautatieaseman spårapysäkki pitäisi kattaa kokonaisuudessaan ja asematunneliin vievät raput valaista kunnolla sekä varustaa paremmilla opasteilla. Jos rapuissa kulkisi riittävästi ihmisiä, niin teinit eivät kaljoittelisi niissä tai käyttäisi vessanaan. 

Täysin älytöntä, että jatkossa joutuu kiertämään valojen kautta, jos kulkee asematunnelista ratikkapysäkille. Ehkä tällä tavoin ihmiset saadaan kulkemaan useamman liikkeen ohi ja kauppa käy paremmin, mutta joukkoliikenteen palvelua remontti heikentää.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Huonot ne yhteydet olivat kylä vanhastaankin, kun ne raput olivat tosiaan täysin osoittamattomat, ja väärässä päässä ratikkapysäkkiä niin, että kävelymatkaa tuli paljon enemmän kuin nyt poistettavien Tunnelin levyn rappujen kautta (tai kaivopihan käytävän rappujen). Vaikka joutuisi odottamaan valoissa, niiden kautta on usein ratikkapysäkin rappoja nopeampaa kulkea nytkin.

Hyvin tehtyjä vaihtoja varten pitäisi saada raput pysäkeille länsipäähän, missä ratikat yleensä pysähtyvät. Se taas ei onnistu, ellei pysäkkejä samalla levennetä, koska nytkin tila on aika kortilla. Vaatii siis suuremmankin remontin maan päällä, mutta tuohon pitäisi kyllä varautua maanalaisissakin suunnitelmissa.

----------


## Renne

Asematunnelin ja Sokoksen/Forumin yhdyskäytävän tienoilla sijaitseva kulkureitti ratikkapysäkeille säilyy.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Kirjoitin tuosta kaavasta sitten muistutuksen Tulenheimon Martin kanssa. Löytyy tästä.

Olennaisesti huomautimme, että muutos heikentää kävely-yhteyksiä metroasemalle tarpeettomasti ja perustelematta, ja että kun nyt kerran kaavoitetaan, niin aseman edustan parkkipaikat voisi poistaa.

Saa nähdä mitä virkamiehet tai kaupunkisuunnitelulautakunta tykkäävät.

----------


## Renne

Eikös toi nyt ole vähän nyhjäisiä tyhjästä  :Very Happy: 

Metroasemalta asematunneliin ja steissille säilyy melko yhtä suora yhteys kuin nykyisinkin. Liiketiloja tosin siirretään muutamalla metrillä, joten kulkuaukko, siinä missä on ne muutamat portaat ja monesti teinejä istuskelemassa, niin se kulkuaukko jonkin verran kavenee. City-Centeriin kuljettaessa tulee ehkä muutama lisäaskel haetun symmetrisyyden takia, liiketilat siinä "edessä", mutta toisaalta kompassitasolta avataan uusi suora kulkuyhteys city-centeriin. Ilmeisesti myös kompassitason uusissa tiloissa avataan uudet liukuportaat asematunneliin nykyisen Indian bazaarin ja Kebab-paikan eteen.

City-Centerin remontti on kesken, ja kun se avataan, kokonaisuuden hahmottaa paremmin kuin nykyisestä vuosia jatkuneesta remontista ja kulkureittien muutoksista.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Eikös toi nyt ole vähän nyhjäisiä tyhjästä


No miten sen nyt ottaa. Onko sillä väliä, kuinka hyvin joukkoliikenteen asemat ovat saavutettavissa, vai eikö sillä ole. Nykylinjahan aika laajalti on, että ei sillä ole.

Toki tässäkin kävelijöille aiheutetut haitat ovat melko pieniä. Ymmärtäisin ne hyvin (tai ainakin jotenkin), jos ne olisivat välttämättömiä uhrauksia, että saavutetaan jotain muuta hyvää. Mutta jos tällä jotain saavuettaan, niin jää epäselväksi, että mitä. 

Vaikuttaa ihan siltä, kuin koko asiaa ei pidettäisi lainkaan relevanttina. Vähän niinkuin omakin kommenttisi avaus vaikuttaa  :Smile: 




> niin se kulkuaukko jonkin verran kavenee.


Niin, ja reitti on liian ahdas jo nyt. Miksi sitä on tarpeen kaventaa? Miksei sitä levennetä, kun kerran ollaan uusiksi tekemässä?




> City-Centeriin kuljettaessa tulee ehkä muutama lisäaskel haetun symmetrisyyden takia


Tuollaiset noin 10m lisää, kun vähän arvioin kartan kanssa ja alkeistrigonometrialla. Pieni matkahan se toki on. Mutta miksi pitää laittaa miljoona kävelijää vuodessa kävelemään 10m lisää? Se on 10 000 kilometriä, 1700 tuntia. Onko pelkkä symmetrisyys ja metroasemaa _edeltäneen_ alkuperäissuunnitelman hengen säilyttäminen niin tärkeää?




> kompassitasolta avataan uusi suora kulkuyhteys city-centeriin. Ilmeisesti myös kompassitason uusissa tiloissa avataan uudet liukuportaat asematunneliin nykyisen Indian bazaarin ja Kebab-paikan eteen.


Avataan liiketilan läpi, joka on auki silloin kun on. Luultavasti suuren osan aikaa, mutta ei aina.

Minusta tuo liiketilasuunnitelma on siis hyvä, mutta liiketila ei ole sama kuin kulkuväylä; tilan haltija halunnee käyttää sitä myös esimerkiksi tavaroiden esillä pitämiseen tms, eikä suunnitelmaa pidä tehdä sen varaan, että kaikki kävelijät menevät kuitenkin sitä kautta. Tai jos tehdään, niin se pitäisi sitten ainakin sanoa suunnitelmassa. Nythän siinä liiketilaa käsitellään ihan vaan liiketilana, johon tulee jotain eikä siitä sanota mitään (mikä on ihan hyvä tapa siis).

----------


## Renne

Luulisin kyllä että kompassitasolta avautuva uusi kulkureitti asematunnelin alakerran kautta city-centeriin on auki normaalit metron aukioloajat, vaikkakin liiketilat kulkureitin varrella suljettuja. Sama koskee kompassitasolta asematunnelin alakertaan johtavan kulkureitin uudesta liukuporrasyhteyttä asematunnelin yläkertaan, siis siinä kohtaa jossa kulkuväylä haaroittuu city-centeriin.

Asemetunnelin alakerran remontti on nyt aloitettu  :Smile:

----------


## Kantokoski

Mitenhän rautientorin remontti etenee? Melko paljon uusia tiloja pitäisi tulla, nyt piilossa olevat tilat ovat suuremmat kuin itse asema. Asema on (+lippuhalli ja parveketaso) 2 970 m2, tekniset- ja väestönsuojatilat 3 500 m2, sekä henkilöstötilat 800 m2. Eli isomman puoleinen kauppakeskus tuosta asematunneli + metronlippuhalli+parveketaso tuosta kokonaisuudesta olisi saatava.

(Myöskin Hakaniemestä saisi melko kivan kauppakeskuksen, asema on 1600m2 ja tekniset tilat 4400m2.)

((Kampin laituritaso on muuten 1000m2 ja kakkosasema alapuolella on 2100m2))

(((Ruoholahdessa on yllättävän paljon teknisiä tiloja, 3400m2, mikä on kummallista kun Kamppi, Steissi ja Hakaniemi - näillä on varauduttu linjastolaajennuksiin))).

----------


## joht. Nyman

> ((Kampin laituritaso on muuten 1000m2 ja kakkosasema alapuolella on 2100m2))


Mahtaako tuosta alemmasta asemasta olla kenelläkään kuvia? Oliko niin, että tuo kakkosasema on etelä-pohjoissuuntainen?

----------


## Kantokoski

Joo, se on risteämisasema. Joitain kuvia siitä on ollut, julkaistu mm. Höblässä. Mutta harvinaisia ne kuvat ovat. Kampin laiturialueen lasivitriinistä on kannen alla kierreportaat alakertaan.

Rautatientorin metroaseman remontista, katselin hankekorttitietoja, ja näyttäisi, että suunnitelmat ovat vaivihkaa päivitetty, erikoisuudeksi huomasin että joissain päivitetyissä tiedoissa oli silti v.2006 päiväys.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:11 ----------

Suunnitelmien päivittymisellä tarkoitan tätä eli tuota asemantunnelinpuolen liiketilojen uudelleenmuokkausta tuoksi keskellä olevaksi liiketilojen saarekkeeksi vastoin aiempia suunnitelmia. Ja hyvältähän tämä uusi vaikuttaa. Olisiko Otso Kivekkäällä ollut vaikutusta?

----------


## aki

Metro-lehdessä tästä city-centerin remontista oli juuri juttu, koko komeuden pitäisi olla valmiina ensi Toukokuussa. Saa nähdä kuinka asiakkat ottavat tämän uuden ostosparatiisin omakseen? Onhan tämä kuitenkin paljon keskeisemmällä paikalla kuin esimerkiksi kämp galleria joten luulisi asiakkaita riittävän. Muistelisin että nimenomaan gallerialla oli melkoinen ongelma houkutella asiakkaita silloin kun se avattiin? Taisi moni liikekin lopettaa lyhyessä ajassa kun ei asiakkaat paikkaa löytäneet?

----------

